# Should I buy an iPad?



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 29, 2010)

The flowchart...


----------



## busybee (Mar 30, 2010)

I just really enjoyed reading this, as my 18 year old son is hoping I will buy him one, when they get released in Australia. This is definitely something I can share with him.  Thanks so much.  Busybee


----------



## Daniel (Mar 31, 2010)

There's also this one:

http://forum.psychlinks.ca/just-for...d-to-head-feature-comparison-with-a-rock.html


----------

